# Water monitor not eating



## scrivy (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi all 
After a bit of advice,
Brought a cf Sumatran water monitor nearly 2 weeks ago, but still having trouble getting it to feed, 
Basking temps are 146, cold end in low 80s
Humidity is between 70 and 80%
Substrate is a mix of sand and soil
Also got a large water tub
Lights 14hrs on 10hrs off

I've tried pinkys,crickets,locusts,beef steak, ground turkey, mealworms, mario worms, cock roaches but still won't touch them,

I've tried to stay away from it just to giv it the time it needs to settle in just found viv maintenance, he also don't seem very active only coming out every now and again for a swim and bask but then straight back to hiding

Any one tell me if I'm doing anything wrong?!
Or if there's anything I can do to get it feeding?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

the viv temps etc sound fine send me a picture if you can might help me take a look see if i can see anything wrong.
is it acting normal? no sneezing, discharge from nose letharic etc

A young monitor should eat every other day minimum so that is rather a long time for it not to eat. what your offering sounds ideal. perhaps place the meat items close to where it hides it might feel safer only moving alittle to eat


----------



## murrindindi (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi, at this stage anything that moves is seen as a threat, it can take MONTHS for the youngsters to fully acclimate to the enclosure let alone the keeper (especially if the animal is wild caught/captive farmed).
Even carrying out enclosure maintenance involves invading the monitor`s space. 
I disagree that the diet is fine, whole prey are always best, there`s really no need to feed lean meats/turkey mix at all. 
A photo of the whole enclosure would indeed be helpful as would details of the heat/light bulbs/tubes you`re using.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

The fact that he is coming out to swim and bask leads me to believe that he is probably just still adjusting and is scared to be out for too long. Are you leaving live food in there to be eaten or trying to hand/ tong feed? As far as bugs go Id try locusts and leave them in there to wander, I say this not becasue they are the BEST insect to feed (variety is key) but because they are fairly easy to spot and they move around steadily but dont run and hide the way that crickets or roaches do making them easy for him to find during those short bursts when he is braving the opeen space of the viv to bask etc... If you then back off and leave them in there (with something to munch on if they get hungry) you should find that some disappear. 
I hope he settles in soon. It can take a while and be frustrating but its worth taking them time to let monitors adjust at their own pace


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Oct 26, 2014)

Maybe try offering something a bit bigger like say a fuzzy mice, adult dubia roaches (if they're legal where you are), quail eggs or something of similar size. I find young monitors really afraid to wander bright open spaces. Try providing lots of plant cover as well so it maybe confident on its own. Also maybe try filtering the light or cutting a couple of hours off his daylight time?


----------

